# Frog Purchase



## mharness1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone. This is my first post and I don't want to seem to be a whiner or too negative, but I have constructed a terraium over the past few weeks and am now ready to purchase frogs. I sent out four emails to four different companies (all are sponsors of this board) last week asking what these places had in stock. I gave a list of species and/or morphs I am looking for. There has been plenty of time to email me back (days). Only one has answered me back, love her heart. She has been very helpful and I am going to purchase frogs from her come Monday. My question is, is this common or am I having bad luck with these places. Only one place out of four answers me back, and to beat it all, I am wanting to do business with these places. :roll: Good thing I didn't have a problem with a previous order. I am still looking to purchase more frogs. Any chance these places may still email me back? Maybe I caught them during a busy week?


----------



## mharness1 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## mharness1 (Jun 27, 2008)

23 views and no replys. Does anyone here purchase frogs online?


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

Most of the larger companies have a site where they publish a 'what's available' list. If I were to go to a larger biz I would not expect them to trot everything out for me because of how fast their stock can change, I would just look at the list. This is pretty standard in the reptile/amphibian commercial world.
But, just to make sure, I clicked on a couple of banner ads here and sure enough they had just such a list.
Now if I was looking for something particular or unusual that wasn't on their list and I emailed them, that would be different and I would expect to hear back. But this is not the case here.

These guys work pretty hard for a slender margin of profit after all is said and done, and then they help by sponsoring boards like this where we can all get together and talk frogs. Give them a break, use the lists they put up.


----------



## mharness1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats exactly as I saw, and I as I stated I am looking for particular morphs and species. Before I sent the emails to each one somewhere on the page stated to get in touch with them to confirm availability. I figured that much out. Evidentally this is a norm then judging from the way you spoke. Even if I am the little guy and the're a big biz, i'm still spending hundreds of my dollars and I want to try to get what I want. Guess they don't need my "little business."


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

It is interesting that you are apparently just beginning with your first tank and yet it looks like you are seeking more uncommon species. You do seem to be rather critical of them and more than willing to criticize them publicly. Perhaps they are just as lucky not to have you as a customer.


----------



## mharness1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Perhaps, but a forum is a place to seek knowledge and that is what I came for, not to argue. Furthermore you know nothing about me, don't presume I am some novice who wants a pretty frog that he knows nothing about. No this is not my first "tank." Nor is it my last. I have been out of keeping terrariums for a few years and I have decided to start again. It was never so hard to get anything before. All I was asking is if it normally took this long to get a response. You were the one who went on the defensive.


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

Yeah, you're right. Your little rolly eye smilies and frownies were just to seek knowledge.
Get real.


----------



## Erlend (Jun 29, 2008)

Consider aswell that there is a large reptile convention in San Diego this weekend aswell. I was just there, and most of the large venders are represented there, so they may simply not be checking their email since they have enough to deal with already.

Best of luck!


----------



## mharness1 (Jun 27, 2008)

OK not i'm fighting with you. I didn't know someone could get so upset over smilies. I never attcked you personally in the first place, why are you so aggressive. This is honestly almost humerous. You can go pick a fight with someone else now. I'm done. You haven't contributed one thing to my post, why keep on. Good to know someone can come here to get flamed right off the bat. I'll leave YOUR board now.


----------



## mharness1 (Jun 27, 2008)

True many could be there. I didn't know there was a convention. Probably why nothing has been sent back. Thanks.


----------



## Erlend (Jun 29, 2008)

mharness1 said:


> True many could be there. I didn't know there was a convention. Probably why nothing has been sent back. Thanks.


Your welcome.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Some of the vendors have a calender on their webpage that shows the shows they're selling at. Some literally pack up their entire shop, basement, whatever, and drive there. While many of us expect a certain email response, truth is, because of their traveling and time comittment, email can fall between the cracks for many of these hard working people.

You should also try to contact them via the phone when you can. This is generally more effective when contacting some of them. 

While we all still get excited about these animals, one of the biggest assets one can have toward success in raising them, is patience. Same goes for their purchase. It may be months or even years, before a certain species or group becomes available. Of course there are some that are around almost all the time.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I agree with pl259, giving them a call would even easier. I've called a few vendors before and it is easy. Either you will get someone or have to leave a message.For the simple fact that they probably get 100 emails a day and can not respond right away. 

Just imagine how excited you are thinking about getting frogs and X's that by 100 other people wanting the same thing. :wink:


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Not to mention mainly all frog breeders are busy.I usually give them a email and if they dont respond then I call him.For exampleat Nabors always answers his emails.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

same with Chris with Dartfrogdepot. ALWAYS answers emails and pm's QUICK!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Keep in mind that most vendors have spam filters on their email accounts and occasionally your email will get swallowed up that way. 

Bill


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

the classifieds on this board are a great resource as well. i have dealt with several board members and all were fantastic. i have also dealt with most of the sponsers and had fantastic experiences as well.

you could also post in the wanted section if you are looking for specific frogs (you may have done this already i didnt check). 

good luck


----------



## mharness1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys. Guess I will call them all. I'm not really looking for anything too exotic or hard to get. Just some morphs of auratus and tincs. Some said they may or may not have sexed individuals or pairs upon request. Thats really all i'm looking for. Thanks again.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, i agree with Bill. Everyone is busy and some people don't open emails from unknown senders. Just give em' a chance to get back to you or call them.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Lucille said:


> Most of the larger companies have a site where they publish a 'what's available' list. If I were to go to a larger biz I would not expect them to trot everything out for me because of how fast their stock can change, I would just look at the list. This is pretty standard in the reptile/amphibian commercial world.


It would be very easy for them to just respond to his email with a simple link to whats available. If the vendor is at a show in a different state, they should still be able to check their email, and mail out a couple of quick responses. 

They can even write off wifi if its not free at the hotel. A company not responding to an email for 3 or 4 days sets a really bad precedent with respect to future service.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I would agree that most companies should respond within 3 or 4 days. But, many of these breeders that are on here have full time jobs and families and let's face it, there are times in life where things are really busy. Just because someone doesn't repsond right away doesn't mean that they are unreliable. I usually try and give almost a week to hear back from some because I understand that they are pretty busy.  If I don't hear back from them I just move on and will check back with them some other time. 

Nate


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

pl259 said:


> While we all still get excited about these animals, one of the biggest assets one can have toward success in raising them, is *patience*. Same goes for their purchase. It may be months or even years, before a certain species or group becomes available. Of course there are some that are around almost all the time.


I could not agree with you more.

One thing I have learned being in the hobby for a decent amount of time is patience in everything, whether its waiting for an email reply, waiting for frog availibility, waiting for a good window in the weather for shipping, waiting for that Fed-ex/UPS box, waiting for frogs to mature, waiting for them to lay eggs, waiting for the eggs to hatch into tads, waiting for tads to morph into froglets, and the process repeats itself.

You might also get a fair number of replies if you post in the "wanted" section here.

rob


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

rjmarchisi said:


> pl259 said:
> 
> 
> > While we all still get excited about these animals, one of the biggest assets one can have toward success in raising them, is *patience*. Same goes for their purchase. It may be months or even years, before a certain species or group becomes available. Of course there are some that are around almost all the time.
> ...


I could not agree with YOU more.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

nburns said:


> I would agree that most companies should respond within 3 or 4 days. But, many of these breeders that are on here have full time jobs and families and let's face it, there are times in life where things are really busy. Just because someone doesn't repsond right away doesn't mean that they are unreliable. I usually try and give almost a week to hear back from some because I understand that they are pretty busy. If I don't hear back from them I just move on and will check back with them some other time.
> 
> Nate


I would have to talk from a vendors point of view. It would be great to respond in the 3-4 day period. I just got back from Vending at the San Diego Show. There were several board sponsors there vending also. Most if not all of us work a full time job during the week. This is were I am typing from right now.
Just from a time constraint example. I work a full time job during the week (Biology teacher). I know that I spent several hours a night for 2+ weeks doing prep work for the show in addition to my "normal" daily frog routine. 
For the show there is driving down the day prior to the show, for some of the sponsors here that included flying into San Diego(which meant they had to ship any frogs they were selling out to the show). Once arriving you have several hours of setting up (say till 9 or 10 Friday night). Saturday morning arriving at 7:30 to finish last minutes items prior to the show opening at 10. For those that have not vended a show, unless someone covers your booth, there are no breaks. The show on Saturday went till 6 and was not able to get out of there until after 7. Sunday morning arriving at the show @ 9 to be ready for everyone at 11. the show went until 5. There were the several hours of packing everything up and then the several hour drive home, not arriving home till after midnight. Taking all perishables including frogs into the frog room. Taking care of my 12 years old son and getting him to bed after he helped all weekend. Then I was up at 5:30 to come and teach today. Did I mention I still have a truck and trailer full of supplies and such from the show I am going to have to find time to unpack. After school today I have to pack up several orders of frogs and get them out to fedex to get them out (these were orders form a week or longer). I still have to go through my frog room today and feed and such all of the animals that have not been fed for 3 days...............

In short, not getting back to someone in that time frame from a normal business prospective is bad business. From most of the venders at the show like myself where this is a hobby gone to addiction and beyond, I am sure we do our best

Just a few thoughts from a vendor


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Evolvstll, that is exactly my point. I expect quick communication from businesses where there are normal working hours with people on staff. I don't expect the same from someone who is doing this on top of another job, family and the rest of life. Thanks for sharing your experience of this past weekend.

Nate


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

nburns said:


> I would agree that most companies should respond within 3 or 4 days. But, many of these breeders that are on here have full time jobs and families and let's face it, there are times in life where things are really busy. Just because someone doesn't repsond right away doesn't mean that they are unreliable.


I feel for people who have personal issues, but at the same time, if I need help from a vendor, I need to know I'm going to get a response. The fact that they don't respond DOES mean that they're unreliable. 

Thats the definition of unreliable: not able to be relied on. If I have a problem, theres no guarantee I'm going to be able to get ahold of a vendor. If I'm going to drop a couple hundred dollars on frogs, I need to know support is there when I need it.


We're talking about 10 minutes a day here, to check email and send out some replies. This is very basic customer service.


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

I think you should put this in perspective. If you have appendicitis, you want to know that your hospital is open right there that very minute. If you have a sick frog, you want to know you can call your vet any time.

But what kind of emergency could you have, that demands that you get an immediate answer from a frog vendor?

If those are your needs, well, this is America, you are entitled to want what you want.
I want a Mercedes. I'm still waiting, after over 5 decades.

The OP came on here prodding for answers, counting how many people looked at his post and didn't answer, talking about 'big biz' and 'his little business and you know what, that's not the kind or attitude that makes for problem solving. 

If I was a vendor and a customer started insisting on immediate service after I had just got done doing a bunch of stuff that translates into two full time careers, I'd tell him to kiss my canary.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Lucille said:


> If I was a vendor and he started insisting on immediate service after I had just got done doing a bunch of stuff that translates into two full time careers, I'd tell him to kiss my canary.


If you can't handle the time needs for selling frogs professionally, then maybe its not the career for you. 


This is a problem that 10 minutes in your email software setting up an out-of-office reply would take care of. I am sure that had the OP recieved an email stating "We're at the show in San Diego, and will be back monday", he'd be a lot less peeved, because he would know whats going on. Theres nothing worse for a customer than being in the dark.


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your perspective. We welcome input from anyone who has a point of view. It is not mine, but you are welcome to say how you feel.
BTW I see you are very new, Rich, welcome.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Lucille, I am very new to the frog thing, but I'm an old hat in the Reef Keeping world, and in reefing, we run into a lot of the same things, the borderline hobby/business world where people are trying to use their hobby to make a couple extra bucks/pay the hobby expenses.

Its not an easy thing to do, and you're just kicking yourself in the butt if you're not communicating with people. You can be an absolutely great vendor, but if you take a week to reply to a first email, the customer is never going to find that out. They figure, "if they're this slow when they want my money, how are they going to be when they've already got it?"

I'm not trying to be a jerk here (although I usually come off as one on the internet). The OP is a clear example of a customer who walked off because he didn't get a reply...something that could be automated (and you don't need to be a techie to do... even gmail will do it). 


Having actual hobby based vendors is wonderful, and great for conservation/etc, but they need to (IME in reefing) excel in the service department to survive. People are already nervous about giving credit card info to small vendors, and not replying to emails is something people see as a red flag.



PS, if you don't know how to set up an out of office reply, I'm sure I could point you to some directions.


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

I think your reply is thoughtful and I appreciate it. However, I disagree about what is a reasonable amount of time and I think the OP was too quick to criticize.
You could, for the good of the board, post instructions for out of office replies and they would be helpful. I am a registered nurse and not in the frog biz, but I would be interested nontheless. Thank you for your offer of assistance, perhaps a boost from technology and some instructions can indeed be a help in these sorts of situations.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

Lucille said:


> I think your reply is thoughtful and I appreciate it. However, I disagree about what is a reasonable amount of time and I think the OP was too quick to criticize.
> You could, for the good of the board, post instructions for out of office replies and they would be helpful. I am a registered nurse and not in the frog biz, but I would be interested nontheless. Thank you for your offer of assistance, perhaps a boost from technology and some instructions can indeed be a help in these sorts of situations.


I'm not saying I don't disagree that he was too quick to criticize, but the point is, hes the customer, and whether or not hes rational, he's a lost sale, and with the margins most hobby/niche retailers work on, you can't afford to throw away sales. 


As to out of office replies, its usually pretty easy, but is software dependent, so it will be different to setup on Outlook vs Gmail vs Yahoo.



GMAIL said:


> Click on Settings (next to your email address at the top of the page.
> Go about 2/3 of the way down the page to "Vacation Responder"
> Click the Vacation Responder On radio button, and type the message you want to go out.
> Click Save changes, down at bottom





YAHOO said:


> Go to Mail, click on the "Options" link in the upper right corner, and click the "Vacation Response" link under the Management section.





OUTLOOK said:


> 1. Click the Tools menu and then Rules Wizard.
> 2. Click New.
> 3. Select Check messages when they arrive and click Next.
> 4. Check received in a specified date span, click the date span link in the rule description box and specify the date and click ok and then Next.
> ...


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

Thank you for finding and posting this info, I am hoping it will provide additional sales to vendors, and reassurances to buyers. You have been most helpful and you are a welcome addition here.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a side note. I do have an 'out of office' response. Blackberry! You can link multiple email addresses to it and respond to individuals.

Just a thought.............next time you attend a show look around. A majority of the booths are occupied by individuals like myself which have set aside part or all of their house for the hobby turned passion. I shared part of the experience in the previous post for you to get an idea of the time we put into this......................enough said


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

evolvstll said:


> Just a side note. I do have an 'out of office' response. Blackberry! You can link multiple email addresses to it and respond to individuals.
> 
> Just a thought.............next time you attend a show look around. A majority of the booths are occupied by individuals like myself which have set aside part or all of their house for the hobby turned passion. I shared part of the experience in the previous post for you to get an idea of the time we put into this......................enough said


I think you are awesome. Teacher, parent, frogger, vendor. You have a full life and I am impressed by your energy and committment to the frog world.


----------



## m4dc4t (Jun 28, 2008)

Lucille said:


> Thank you for sharing your perspective. We welcome input from anyone who has a point of view. It is not mine, but you are welcome to say how you feel.
> BTW I see you are very new, Rich, welcome.


Lucille and All,

First I would like to say hello. This is my first post here on dendro... got to make that first impression!  
I have not even had a chance to start setting up my viv yet, but I have been reading post after post after post, and on top of that I have been reading tons of care sheets trying to make decisions. The one thing that I learned here at dendroboard.com is that we are all going to make mistakes and that if we are going to enjoy this hobby to the fullest you have to be patient. Worrying about some particular morph that you want to toss into a cage should be the least bit of worry.
Rich... how long has your viv been setup. From what I understand your viv should be up and running, stable I mean, for at least one month, if not two. Your lack of patients and public ridicule would make me not want to sell you any animal, for the animals sake!

JP


----------



## FrognWy (Apr 5, 2008)

I WANT IT NOW, OMFG I WILL JUST DIE, I NEED IT NOW NOW NOW.

bet his frogs don't even sit a month in quarantine.....


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Okay let's not make this personal. Just your friendly neighborhood moderator reminder  

Bill


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

m4dc4t said:


> Lucille said:
> 
> 
> > Rich... how long has your viv been setup. From what I understand your viv should be up and running, stable I mean, for at least one month, if not two. Your lack of patients and public ridicule would make me not want to sell you any animal, for the animals sake!
> ...


Its not set up. Its in the process of being built. I do not plan on adding frogs for a couple of months. Honestly, I probably wont have any until fall/early winter.


I would appreciate it if you did not make snarky retorts at my expense without properly figuring out the situation you are referring to, and getting the facts straight. Comments like yours just add to an air of animosity and poison the discussion at hand.

I would like you to point out where I have displayed a lack of 'patients' and publicly ridiculed anyone. 

My posts above have had nothing to do with Frogs, and all to do with basic small business practices. I am an IT consultant, so my entire life is about as small business as it can get.. Not calling someone back in the first couple days can lose a contract, despite the fact that I am completely capable of fulfilling that contract. Niche hobbies like this need good vendors, and for small vendors to survive, they need to pay particular attention to not inadvertently alienating customers.


----------



## FrognWy (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, I appologize. The problem is that you have to remember, most of these "Vendors" are just normal people that have chosen to supply folks on the side with a good selection of frogs. Your rush rush feeling you have presented, second two posts are your commenting how no one has responded to your OP, just shows that you have little patience. A couple of my posts have gone a week before getting a reply, and some of which never have gotten replies to them. Then you come on all strongly screaming how it is bad business practice for them to be too busy to get to your email, which is probably amongst the 100's of others they get. I couldn't imagine what your second and third emails to these vendors have looked like. 

Remember, alot of the vendors are selling out of their basements, with their family upstairs, which more then likely will come first, along with their full time jobs. 

Relax, and wait for the response.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

FrognWy said:


> Your rush rush feeling you have presented, second two posts are your commenting how no one has responded to your OP, just shows that you have little patience. ...I couldn't imagine what your second and third emails to these vendors have looked like.


Again, I would suggest you read the original posts. They were not made by me. I have not sent any emails to vendors. I am not in a rush, nor do I suggest anyone be in a rush. 

The issue of waiting 4 or 5 days for an email response from a vendor is not one of patience, its one of that gap in correspondence suggesting that the vendor can not handle the job. If a vendor can't email someone back in a week just to answer a simple question, what are the chances that I'll ever get a response from that vendor if my frogs show up dead, or don't show up at all?



> A couple of my posts have gone a week before getting a reply, and some of which never have gotten replies to them.


There is a huge difference between making a post on a message board and directly contacting a vendor. The message board is a community of users present for each other's benefit. People post in their free time. A vendor is trying to establish a business relationship and sell a product.


----------



## FrognWy (Apr 5, 2008)

was actually referring to the original poster.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

Rich you gifted us with that out of office info. I think we are all grateful for that.
Perhaps we should wind down and get back to talking frogs. I think I can see points on both sides, I was just a bit put off by the OP's attitude but I'm over that now. I do not think anyone after reading this thread will put in a complaint about call-backs; we have the technical info here about out-of-office replies as well as a perspective of just how busy one's life is when one takes a few days to vend a show. Let's all be a little gentler with each other, and the frogs will come out winners.


----------



## m4dc4t (Jun 28, 2008)

Rich Conley said:


> m4dc4t said:
> 
> 
> > Lucille said:
> ...


Rich, this is what I was talking about! Wanting a vendor to contact you is one thing! But you are at least two months away from a purchase... so why are you so angry about not getting answers now? Even if your questions have to do with tank setup. You would probably be better off posting here and then talking to a breeder once your tank is ready!

JP


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

jp he did not post the original post , he only replied it wasnt a good biz pratice to take to long to respond, your giving a guy @#$% when he dont really deserve it. and he posted a helpful detailed way to auto respond to emails that im sure a few of us didnt know , cut him some slack 
cheers guys 
craig


----------



## m4dc4t (Jun 28, 2008)

somecanadianguy said:


> jp he did not post the original post , he only replied it wasnt a good biz pratice to take to long to respond, your giving a guy @#$% when he dont really deserve it. and he posted a helpful detailed way to auto respond to emails that im sure a few of us didnt know , cut him some slack
> cheers guys
> craig


I went back and reread the post! Craig you are correct and Rich, I apologize for jumping on you! But as for the post about the e-mail auto reply... it seemed pretty condescending, maybe it was not meant to be, but that is the way it seemed.

JP


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

mharness1 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post and I don't want to seem to be a whiner or too negative, but I have constructed a terraium over the past few weeks and am now ready to purchase frogs. I sent out four emails to four different companies (all are sponsors of this board) last week asking what these places had in stock. I gave a list of species and/or morphs I am looking for. There has been plenty of time to email me back (days). Only one has answered me back, love her heart. She has been very helpful and I am going to purchase frogs from her come Monday. My question is, is this common or am I having bad luck with these places. Only one place out of four answers me back, and to beat it all, I am wanting to do business with these places. :roll: Good thing I didn't have a problem with a previous order. I am still looking to purchase more frogs. Any chance these places may still email me back? Maybe I caught them during a busy week?


Give them a call. I have nearly always gotten a positive response that way. Plus, look on the Frogs for sale board. They often list availability there. Good luck.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

mharness1 said:


> Hi everyone. This is my first post and I don't want to seem to be a whiner or too negative, but I have constructed a terraium over the past few weeks and am now ready to purchase frogs. I sent out four emails to four different companies (all are sponsors of this board) last week asking what these places had in stock. I gave a list of species and/or morphs I am looking for. There has been plenty of time to email me back (days). Only one has answered me back, love her heart. She has been very helpful and I am going to purchase frogs from her come Monday. My question is, is this common or am I having bad luck with these places. Only one place out of four answers me back, and to beat it all, I am wanting to do business with these places. :roll: Good thing I didn't have a problem with a previous order. I am still looking to purchase more frogs. Any chance these places may still email me back? Maybe I caught them during a busy week?


if you all will calm down and read the very first post you will see that he wasnt attacking or blaming or talking badly about anyone. in fact he even asked "maybee i caught them on a busy week?". he was then instantly attacked and yet another db flame match began. 

if you havent noticed he hasnt responded past page 1. in fact its probably safe to assume he wont be back on this board again.

db used to be a great place to ask questions and learn but it seems that lately anyone with a low post count immediately gets ripped a new one for trying to find an answer to just about anything.

everyone prides themselves on this being a great community where so much can be learned and how wonderfull it is to teach the newbie. as of late im seeing less of that and more negativity than what is really needed or appropriate.

everyone chill for a second, go marvel at your frogs, make a couple of cultures, and think about how fortunate you are to be a part of a really interesting and unique hobby. 

if newbies asking questions irritates you then dont read or reply to the posts, seems simple enough to me. but there is no need in spanking the child who asks "why?"

anyways that my opinion but ill keep it to myself :wink: 

sean


----------



## mharness1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you. Your right. I created a flaming storm, a storm that wasn't intended. If I had forseen all this I would have never posted, much less made it my first post. This isn't a communist party, all I did was state an opinion and was bashed at once by someone who didn't think like I do. People are jumping onto Rich when they thought they were jumping onto me and he did nothing, but state his opinons as well as offer his professional assistance. You are also correct in that I won't post here anymore. I didn't realize this was still carrying on. If I did post anywhere else on the board people would only use it as an outlet to attack again. The user name I have is pretty much stained. I will only use the PM's. Thanks once again to all of you who sent me PM's with helpful tips and other information.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Deep breaths now everyone. Somehow I suspect this too shall pass. It is far too easy for individuals to be offended by others' comments on the internet and to respond in kind. To type something that is less than tactful and cause further offense.

But there is no lasting damage unless you choose to make it so. Today is a new day and tomorrow yet another. Have fun here and roll with the punches. This is an interesting and sometimes frustrating board. Don't let a bad experience or two ruin it for you or anyone else.

Bill


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> Today is a new day and tomorrow yet another. Have fun here and roll with the punches.


Relax. Don't worry. Have a home brew.  

In all seriousness, though- don't let a misunderstanding sour you on the board or the hobby.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

Have a homebrew is your answer to everything :-D Very solid advice indeed!


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

> mharness1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. Your right. I created a flaming storm, a storm that wasn't intended. If I had forseen all this I would have never posted, much less made it my first post. This isn't a communist party, all I did was state an opinion and was bashed at once by someone who didn't think like I do. People are jumping onto Rich when they thought they were jumping onto me and he did nothing, but state his opinons as well as offer his professional assistance. You are also correct in that I won't post here anymore. I didn't realize this was still carrying on. If I did post anywhere else on the board people would only use it as an outlet to attack again. The user name I have is pretty much stained. I will only use the PM's. Thanks once again to all of you who sent me PM's with helpful tips and other information.


I for one hope you stick around- in spite of your first experience this really is a great group of enthusiasts! I have found a wealth of information and support from this board and its members. As a group of people who feel passionately about their frogs and the hobby - sometimes we also passionately disagree. don't let it run you off.

And remember this is the "beginner" forum so Newbie questions should be tolerated with a little more grace. :wink:


----------



## Lucille (May 9, 2008)

mharness1 said:


> all I did was state an opinion.


And all I did was state mine.

You have received a lot of info as have we all, through this thread. You now have a better idea of what some of the vendors go through to sell frogs, from some of the descriptions here. 
Hopefully you will find the frogs you seek.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Mharness1, stick around  

Personally I was kind of upset about the tone of this thread (not all, but a few members), it went WAY beyond what was needed. I have been on here (too much) for about a year and have learned that about 80 or 90% of the active members are very mellow and helpful (both Jason's who posted here, Bill (funny too), . There is always some who either come off strong in typing or really are that way. Generally if a topic goes a few rounds between people I just ignor it. Usually a sign of people being un yielding. Your user name is anything but stained, I can only think of a few members who are at that status, when you see them post you think :roll:, or worse :evil: .Ha ha. Noone will think anything of this, trust me.

So enjoy!


----------



## Leucs2008 (Mar 8, 2008)

I feel sorry for mharness1. He probably thinks we're all a bunch of jerks.


----------



## Ritzbitz (May 23, 2008)

mharness1 said:


> OK not i'm fighting with you. I didn't know someone could get so upset over smilies. I never attcked you personally in the first place, why are you so aggressive. This is honestly almost humerous. You can go pick a fight with someone else now. I'm done. You haven't contributed one thing to my post, why keep on. Good to know someone can come here to get flamed right off the bat. I'll leave YOUR board now.


" This is my first post" that sort of makes it sound like you are new so you must understand his mistake. 

Now, I would say that this typically not normal but if you can't find anywhere else try saurian.net (hes a sponser) always responds and has great frogs.


----------

